# Toilet training advice needed



## ilovedogs (Sep 22, 2014)

I am still struggling with my 4 month old puppy regarding toilet training. He is very good now when he is taken outside regularly, but I wondered when I might expect him to be able to last during the night. He also tends to wee when he gets excited. We ignore him when we come into the house or downstairs in the morning to try to calm him but this doesn't always work.
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I was neurotic about it so I would have their crates near me and I'd wake as soon as they moved around. Later they would learn to whine to make sure I woke up. But I would take them for a last pee around midnight. And be up around 4. My two seemed to only have a 4 hour bladder at night until I brought them into bed with me. Once I did that just after 4 months, we would sleep until 6. Hallelujah! 

Keep in mind 4 months is still young. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabular (Oct 3, 2014)

Are you reducing your puppy's water intake? My puppy usually does not get any water after 8pm. He gets to empty his bladder about 10.30pm one last time and can hold it until the next morning 7-7.30am.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi

Your pup is still very young and his bladder still small.

The 'happy wee' is also due to your pup's bladder still being immature. With time he should grow out of this - although some never do entirely. You are right to remain calm rather than excite him further and this should help.

As an aside and depending on what you are feeding your pup, limiting his water intake can be very stressful for him. Dry food (Kibble) expands in his stomach and pulls water from your pups system and will leave him very dehydrated if he does not have access to drinking water.


----------

